# Latest on Iverson



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Uh-oh.. he might miss a few years while sittin in the joint. These are some serious freekin charges 

http://sportsline.com/u/ce/multi/0,1329,5510101_54,00.html


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Ivy AINT goin to the joint,hes got to much $MONEY$!!!!!!

His unis and kicks are gonna sell like a NOPE! - Penny Hardaway,now that hes in trouble with the law!:yes:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HEATLUNATIC *
> Ivy AINT goin to the joint,hes got to much $MONEY$!!!!!!
> 
> His unis and kicks are gonna sell like a NOPE! - Penny Hardaway,now that hes in trouble with the law!:yes:


One would never know by the media that his jerseys are the top seller in the NBA! This is the first that I heard of that.

*Iverson's dazzling play has made him one of the most popular NBA players, and his Sixers jersey is the league's top sell*

I don't expect him to do time, as people are always looking for a quick buck & prosecuting district attorneys are always looking for something big like this to keep them in the limelight for reelection.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Look for the charges to be dropped and IVY will pay a small fine.....


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheRifleman *
> *Iverson's dazzling play has made him one of the most popular NBA players, and his Sixers jersey is the league's top sell*


here in jersey, for every person wearing a non-iverson jersey, there's a person wearing an iverson jersey.



> Originally posted by *KC *
> Look for the charges to be dropped and IVY will pay a small fine.....


you know that'll happen because money and celebrity lets you get away with everything...i don't think i have to point out any examples.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Yeah....

Ray Lewis
OJ Simpson


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> Yeah....
> 
> Ray Lewis
> OJ Simpson


lol...yeah, o.j. was the top person in my mind when i mentioned that...


----------



## kobe's forehead (Jul 11, 2002)

George Shinn also got aquitted just because he was an NBA owner:sour:


----------



## 3 (Jul 12, 2002)

Nah nothing will happen...

the prosecution is way too confused

anyway i posted something like this on the 76ers board...


----------



## bballboards (Jul 12, 2002)

*More Iverson Discussion*

*No! We don't allow any spaming here! - Penny Hardaway *


----------



## bballboards (Jul 12, 2002)

No but you do here:

*Don't spam, period-- KC*


----------

